# My brute was stolen!



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Well unfortunately i had my brute at a friend of mines shop a week ago. I have been trying to keep away from the house cause the old lady has been on my butt for working on it so much. So i get a call today and said the shop was broken into and my bike was gone. There is some riding trails in the back of there shop so my friend goes and starts walking back there for the heck of it. He actually finds my bike back there in the creek. He finds the the tie rod ends were broken, a couple of axles hanging out, i think the front diff is gone, flat tire and the battery was dead. So i just told them to take it back to the shop and i will look at it when i get back into town from work. I dont know if it will start or not but i told my friends not to try till i see if there is water anywhere or what ever. But it sucks and i want to pissed off but what can i do about right! Oh well i will try and get it running again. I told the warden she is going to have to live with the brute cause its going back to the house in the garage where it belongs. She feels bad though cause she thinks its her fault LOL.


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

sorry to hear that. man I don't know what I would do.j


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

That sucks man!! I would be pizzed!! 

Good luck with the warden!! Lol


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I would be so pizzed off I couldn't see straight. I HATE a **** thief!! 

Good luck with the warden, mine was the same way when I had my brute.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

That sucks man hope it works ok and doesn't have any water in it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Sounds fishy to me. Someone breaks into a place just to take an ATV for a ride on some trails behind the place...and rode it long enough to do all that damage...hmmm... Sorry it happened man...no matter how or who.. it did.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Does your "buddy's shop" have insurance?


----------



## racinjason (Dec 15, 2009)

sorry to hear, that sucks


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Well they didnt just take my bike for a ride. They took other customers 4 wheelers. What i dont understand 2 other 4 wheelers came up missing but mine was left behind. The only thing i can figure out and this from experince. Having a 6" lift and it already takes me a football to turn. The big tires it makes the bike pretty heavy plus all the extra stuff i had on there. Man when you break down or break tie rods especially in water or mud its a ***** getting it out or back to camp. So i figured they just gave up. Yeah my buddys shop has insurance and there coming out monday to see the damage and etc.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The Warden...LOL. I am sorry..but i had to laugh on that one. That sucks I hope you get it taken care of...my wife complains a lot too. If that was to happen to me and then mine actually felt bad...I would use that to buy a new one...lol.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

That sucks dude. I'd be out for blood if that happened to me. If theres anything you think I can help ya with give me a shout


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

yep that sucks bad but his insurance will pay for parts and labor so you will get paid to fix it atleast. goodluck man.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah bootlIegger she hates when i call her that LOL. She feels real bad about the whole thing now. I told her shes going to have divorce me cause the brute is going back in the garage where its going to stay. F?ilthy t rust me i want hurt who ever did this. Buying a new bike just isnt the same to me. all the sweat, cursing, the late nites in the garage and etc doesnt feel rite if that makes sense....


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

That sucks hope every thing works out well. This is funny but my wife does the same thing to me like today because i was working on it last nite.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

hope everything works out for you, thats a bummer that happend, hopefully its not an inside job someone trying to steal it......


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

sound fishy to me good luck


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

that sucks man. but thankfully they only broke it and not stole it. at least you dont have to start completely from scratch.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Sucks dude...I've had two stolen, but never recovered....I feel your pain and anger.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

A header pipe and a Big Gun exhaust and the thief was riding it in a creek behind your friends house? If *I* was going to steal a bike, I sure as hell wouldn't joy ride behind the place I took it from. I'd slip out as quiet as possible. If he found it in just a few minutes, my money would be on him knowing EXACTLY where to look. Are you sure your friend didn't want to try out a Brute? LOL


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

sorry to hear but at least you still have the bike, they still haven't found my first brute that was stolen


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Keep your friends close and enemies closer! Sorry for your bad luck. Glad it was recovered.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Sad but somewhat Funny post... I just put a giant eyelet into the garage floor for the winch cable(not rope) and a padlock. My wife is notorious for leaving the garage door wide open and she hates the Bruit/other women, ta-boot. I know it won't stop em but between that my dogs and me shooting it may persuade some people.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Time to get the Brute Posse together and run their #$(#)% butts over! Sounds like insurance will take care of it. It will be muddin again before you know it.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well i will admit it was me mine was down and i got bored so i took it for a spin didnt mean to break the tie rods .. it was fun while it lasted.. sorry to hear about this. it will only get worse as the economic times get worse.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone else been carrying more lately???....HK40SK.for me & CWP....not sure if it's the cool weather or the crooks...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Roboquad said:


> Anyone else been carrying more lately???....HK40SK.for me & CWP....not sure if it's the cool weather or the crooks...


More? I've never slacked up :bigok:


Sorry to hear about your bike. Hope they catch the jackoff who did it.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

same here xdm 40 or my tuarus 1911 45acp .. sometimes i carry a ruger sp101 327 federal magnum ..


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^:haha: I just carry meangreen360 OR walker with me lol


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ lmao!! I would think walker's looks alone would be enough to scare everyone off!! Lol 

j/k buddy!! (kinda) lol

back on topic: Hope the insurance takes care of ya!! They should!!!!!!


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

meangreen360 said:


> Keep your friends close and enemies closer! Sorry for your bad luck. Glad it was recovered.


Amen to that! A lot of these are ending up as parts and complete bikes going to South America!! They apparently pay alot more for both than we do.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

That sucks... Good luck with the outcome. 

Glock 22, 40 cal. 180 jhp


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> ^^ lmao!! I would think walker's looks alone would be enough to scare everyone off!! Lol
> 
> j/k buddy!! (kinda) lol
> 
> back on topic: Hope the insurance takes care of ya!! They should!!!!!!


ha you cam snorkle your can am by yourself now for that smart azz remark... homie !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

**** all the hostility LOL. Hey the joy ride on the brute and broke it. Left there and make it look like it was broken seems like something i would do hahaha (joking). What suxs the most is im out of town on work and im not there handling it. So it seems like i have been on conference calls with the bears (cops) and insurance. My friend that has the shop where my bike was stolen is a good friend of mine. Hes got a kitty kat and he hates my bike to be honest cause its a brute and it looks nothing like his hahahaha. Like i said in one of my post. I really dont think whoever took it didnt know what they where up against taking off on my brute. He got it stuck in the creek and couldnt get it out i guess. Im 99% it wasnt an inside job but if i found out it was i will burn the shop down for sure! Thats putting it mild for sure. Im not a thief and i hate thiefs. Seems like im going to have to put an alarm on it but im pretty sure its been done just look on you tube LMAO.


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

Sounds like one fragile Brute! All that busted up on a joy-ride? Sounds more like vandalism if anything. Also sounds fishy.... Where's the Mystery Machine and Scoob wen you need them? JENKYS!


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Well i met up with the insurance people and did i get a load of BS. There trying to offer me like $300 to settle on the bike to fix it. I told them this wasn't a Honda it isn't a cheap fix LOL. I went home and gathered all my receipts. Were going to meet up again tomorrow at the shop and settle on my price or we'll sit on it till it gets settled. The Honda comment just came out when i was irate with the insurance guy.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Hope you get it all settled man. Now that you mentioned the buddy with the kitty cat I think I know who you're talkin about lol....same buddy I was givin a hard time at Crosby?


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

get em straight ...sounds like they dont know what they are doing..or even they dont deal in atvs alot.maybe they will get it straight when u show them just how much the parts cost


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Take it to a Kawi shop and get a real estimate, he'll either faint or come up on his settlement.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^^ yep!! Let the kawi shop give them an estimate...bet they will ease their tone a bit after that!!


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah your right filthy that was him. He was on the Arctic Cat. The one who broke the rope trying to pull you out of that mud you were stuck in on the hard pack. I got everything settled with insurance. They wanted to take my brute to there salvage yard and i told them no. Its going to my house in my garage if they want to look at it anymore they can meet me at my house or something. I gave them the receipts and i the bill the insurance is still up in the air about it so i dont know. Its all accurate no extras. So only time will tell. I hope they get it done by January, i wont be out at Outlaws for the crawfish boil....


----------

